# For those unconvinced of the Regulative Principle of Worship



## Michael (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;CLmjVDQMQUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLmjVDQMQUs[/video]


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 15, 2011)

Did I hear a vuvuzela about half way through?


----------



## seajayrice (Feb 15, 2011)

*Another Chapter from the Handbook*

Why I'm Presbyterian.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey, at least they weren't barking on all fours


----------



## travstar (Feb 15, 2011)

fishingpipe said:


> Did I hear a vuvuzela about half way through?



I vote yes. Wow.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've seen some crazy things, but when the guy flipped into the baptismal my jaw dropped.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 15, 2011)

false dichotomy


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2011)

Do it yourself baptism!


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 15, 2011)

Whitefield said:


> false dichotomy


 word.


----------



## jason d (Feb 15, 2011)

throw the baby out with the bathwater


----------



## JoyFullMom (Feb 15, 2011)

Brings back bad memories from childhood.


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 15, 2011)

No reverence at all. This is a sad video and if a non Christian viewed that, the gospel is at a lost due to these men.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 15, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Why I'm Presbyterian.



Where everything is done "decently and in order."


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW.... that's all I can say about that. This is why we need some good persecution in the American church so that God can purge this sort of thing.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 15, 2011)

devonturnbaugh said:


> WOW.... that's all I can say about that. This is why we need some good persecution in the American church so that God can purge this sort of thing.


 
Seriously, you can't be advocating persecution of these people.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 15, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > devonturnbaugh said:
> ...


 
Well, that's why I asked if he was serious.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 15, 2011)

Only thing missing was pew runnin', but most of those guys didn't look in good enough shape for that.


----------



## BeanBoy64 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have always felt uneasy when seeing or hearing of events like this. Until I heard about the Regulative Principle of Worship. I'm very grateful for that teaching!


----------



## seajayrice (Feb 15, 2011)

So THAT is the Regulative Principle I have heard so much about? Looks pretty unregulated.


----------



## TheElk (Feb 15, 2011)

OP, is this a video of your baptism? 

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




Whitefield said:


> devonturnbaugh said:
> 
> 
> > WOW.... that's all I can say about that. This is why we need some good persecution in the American church so that God can purge this sort of thing.
> ...


 
I took it to mean that it wouldn't hurt the church to have a little purification by fire.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think there is any need to apologize or shrink back from stating that the Western Church needs persecution. 

If this trait of the church is something that is to be expected as the Gospel goes out..and if we lack it, then we need to ask ourselves WHY.


----------



## proregno (Feb 15, 2011)

I had to look twice to see if it is true. Do not know whether to laugh or cry, maybe both ?

I was amazed that the men still had jacket & tie outfits, is that not a 'decent and in order' thing to get rid of ? 

Bobo the Clown outfits would have fitted much better for the occasion.

And why aren't the women allowed to go ape ?


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 15, 2011)

Surely these guys were engaging in some kind of unusual running and jumping dance, justified in our simpler and more spiritual New Covenant era by reference to the Psalms that mention dancing


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 15, 2011)

Kind of makes me wish we would take WCF 23:3 seriously...seriously!


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Feb 17, 2011)

Whitefield said:


> devonturnbaugh said:
> 
> 
> > WOW.... that's all I can say about that. This is why we need some good persecution in the American church so that God can purge this sort of thing.
> ...


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

devonturnbaugh said:


> WOW.... that's all I can say about that. This is why we need some good persecution in the American church so that God can purge this sort of thing.


 
Personally I'm rooting for a good Spirit-led second Reformation. But that's just me.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought this sort of thing was somewhat traditional in certain churches. At least my dad always used to say that in Harold Sightler's church there was a man who would get up and run around while the sermon was being preached.


----------



## TheElk (Feb 17, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I thought this sort of thing was somewhat traditional in certain churches. At least my dad always used to say that in Harold Sightler's church there was a man who would get up and run around while the sermon was being preached.


 
Maybe churches should remove some pews and put in treadmills and lead the fight against obesity!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think treadmills are as conducive to exuberant feeling.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a false borad brush painting of those that are non-RPW. And I believe that constitutes a 9th commandment violation.


----------



## Michael (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder if churches like these have insurance policies?

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




Unashamed 116 said:


> This is a false borad brush painting of those that are non-RPW. And I believe that constitutes a 9th commandment violation.


 
It's but a tiny example to consider, nothing more. I certainly hope no one took the OP as an exhaustive defense of the RPW, or an equal representation of all churches who do not hold to it.


----------



## TimV (Feb 17, 2011)

No demographic can dance like overweight middle aged white men. I've played that clip 5 times just to visualise some moves, as dancing has always been a weak point of mine.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 17, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I thought this sort of thing was somewhat traditional in certain churches. At least my dad always used to say that in Harold Sightler's church there was a man who would get up and run around while the sermon was being preached.


 
Yes, but he had ants in his pants, which was a legitimate reason for running around. The Lord understands our human frailties.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, off-key caterwauling about already nutty eschatology, running/baptismal-font diving rednecks, what will they think of next?


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 17, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> This is a false borad brush painting of those that are non-RPW. And I believe that constitutes a 9th commandment violation.


 
The main thrust is that the non-Reformed not holding on to the RPW may lead to something like that, not that all broad evangelicals worship like this. A bit of clapping today, a little jumping on the spot tomorrow, and possibly leaping around like monkeys the day after. Thankfully, by God's grace, many non-Reformed churches at least have some form of discernment as to what is orderly worship.

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




Mephibosheth said:


> Wow, off-key caterwauling about already nutty eschatology, running/baptismal-font diving rednecks, what will they think of next?



Nutty eschatology? I believe my brethren who hold on to pre-tribulational rapture don't quite deserve such a label to their view.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

jayce475 said:


> I believe my brethren who hold on to pre-tribulational rapture don't quite deserve such a label to their view.



Why not? It may be a broad stroke, but pre-trib rapture guys can get quite nutty with their nuclear holocausts, apache helicopters, and the latest prediction of when God is coming back.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 21, 2011)

> and the latest prediction of when God is coming back.



God isn't coming back. He's right here!  

There's pre-trib, mid-trib, post-trib, trib-trib, Chinese spare-rib, and who knows what else!

Meanwhile God's people are suffering tribulation more or less under Beastly regimes around the World.


----------

